# MGG Gibbon TS



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Wooo hoo! I am back in the shop and I finally get to get my fingers dirty with saw dust. During the looooong winter months I got really fond of tubes and their lightweight pull/FPS characteristics. This is one of older designs that I've transformed from shooting Flat bands to shooting with looped tubes.









I tried some new things with the construction of the Gibbon TS (tube shooter) like cutting the tube slot after laminating instead of using the laser to cut it out. In hindsight, I should of chamfered the tube holes prior to cutting the slot in with the band saw. The tips are also modified to for better tube alignment under tension. I think this is ready for the harlequin treatment soon.


----------



## scotters (Mar 11, 2014)

I really like that thumb padding. Great slingshot!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Definitely Give It The Harlequin Treatment, Those Always Look Amazing!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thumbs up for the Thumb rest :thumbsup:


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Love the thumb padding, Good looking catty.


----------

